# CRL discrepancy - diff sizes?! (non identical)



## greenie

Hi everyone, new to this section! Discovered yesterday we're having twins and after picking myself up off the floor and returning to relative normality, I'm pretty chuffed. Explains all the vomiting then...

Anyway, I've managed to find something to worry about, as I always do.

no 1 is 7.4mm and no 2 is 9.6mm. I'm not sure if the sonographer was deliberately quiet or whether they just don't show emotion. I personally think no 1's heartbeat wasn't as strong. 

In googling this, I found out that there is an increased risk in losing the smaller one when there is a difference of more than 20% in CRL (crown-rump length). 

Does anybody here have any advice or experience that can put my mind at rest (or the truth, I'd rather know). Have your twins had differences like this? Is it normal? Would the sonographer have made some recommendations if it were not? It was a private scan at just over 7 weeks.

Really appreciate any advice.
Thanks!


----------



## ladypotter

Since the beginning my twins have always measured about 4 days apart. At your stage, one was measuring 7wks 3dys (2 days ahead of what I was supposed to be) and the other was 6wks 6days (2 days behind what I was supposed to be). To this day, they are still about the same. Last appointment at 18wks, A weighed 9oz and B weighed 8oz, which is 10% difference, so yes...I think it is completely normal. My RE has never mentioned it being an issue and I was concerned as you were too so I did ask. 

I think I am just bound to have a baby that is smaller than the other. When they are non identical, it is easier to happen because they are like two completely separate pregnancies in which the babies have different DNA and grow as they would if they were a singleton. 

CONGRATS AND GOOD LUCK!! :hugs:


----------



## greenie

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Laura2919

Hiya hun. I didnt have any morning sickness with the girls!! 

As for the CRL Chloe always measured bigger than Jaycee. I wouldnt worry too much. 

I had a scan at 6 weeks and there was one baby and two sacs, 2nd sac put down as failed pregnancy, Booked a scan for 8 weeks and lo and behold there was two!!! different sizes, different due dates but the sonographer said definitely twins lol 

Congratulations xx


----------



## Kitty23

Mine are measuring slightly differently all the way through don't worry and don't google! xxx


----------



## _Vicky_

mine were different too - oh and ditto STEP AWAY FROM GOOGLE hehehehehe it should be banned 

Welcome xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## greenie

lol I'm getting it - don't google!! I just spoke to my sister-in-law who's a midwife and she said the same thing! thanks everyone, I feel much better now!


----------



## mamato2more

I had mine flip flop weights so much..One would be bigger one week, then the other the next..I am not really sure that early on, but when do they want you to come back in for another scan?


----------



## meganb

yep, same here.

And definitely agree - Google should come with a health warning!!!


----------



## cheryl6

i got told off for googling everything off my doctor!!!!
but if i didnt google i wont of found this forum lol


----------



## mamato2more

cheryl6 said:


> i got told off for googling everything off my doctor!!!!
> but if i didnt google i wont of found this forum lol

Most docs hate google, or atleast, women doing their own research..I have come across a couple though that tell me to look something up...


----------



## bek74

Both of mine have measurred differently from the start and still do. At my scan on Tuesday Twin one was measurring at 19wks 3days (2 days ahead of my due date) and twin 2 was measurring at 20wks 2days (1wk 1day ahead of my due date) and mine are Fraternal twins fertalized at the same time and implanted at the same time as mine are IVF bubbas.

My babies heartbeats have always been very different, infact MW thinks that is great as it makes it easier for her to tell which twin is which and as long as their heartbeats are around 120-180 they are FINE....

Now as for Google, repeat after me....... GOOGLE IS NOT MY FRIEND... Now say that 10times every day LOL LOL LOL LOL

Congrats hun and I wish you a healthy fun pregnancy.


----------

